# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  xin mấy brô hỗ trợ ...!

## lethao

thằng e đang lơ mơ cái khoản ThreeTier trong java....bro nào có tài liệu or ví dụ cho e xin vs ạ ^^
tks ^^ ! :emlaugh:

----------

